# Searching for a new monitor, recommendations?



## drade (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello TPU,

I have not been active in the tech sector for quite some time. I am upgrading my screen but am lost due to the variety out there; it’s overwhelming compared to four years ago. My budget is 400$, any help would be greatly appreciated. Primary uses include gaming and MS products.  My system specs are up to date. Thanks!!


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 27, 2019)

i reckomend you go read this first








						How to buy a monitor for gaming or working from home
					

If you're in the market for a monitor, CNET's buying guide will set you on the right path.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## c2DDragon (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi there !
Questions !  
Do you want 24" or more ?
Which resolution ? 1080p ? 1440p ? 4k but RIP 144hz ?
What type of panel ? TN for short delays ? IPS for colors (but risks of bleeding) ? VA for the mix of good delays and good colors ?
Also I would advise you to pick what you think is good then test it. You could always send it back if you are not satisfied (I tested like 10 monitors before getting my pick).


----------



## drade (Jun 27, 2019)

More than 24” 
1440p
IPS (TN doesn’t seem to have a good rep these days)
I will definitely test it out. Been looking at MSI and AOC


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 27, 2019)

You already have a <24" Asus Gaming ROG 144hz>  What are you looking to upgrade?


----------



## drade (Jun 27, 2019)

I have a 27” . I’d just like something newer. I’ve had this screen for years and would prefer a screen that is 31” or so


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 27, 2019)

Well I have a 49" 4K IPS monitor from Acer. I got mine for $500. According to my Wattman app the monitor does support 10 but 4:4:4:4. I am not sure if it's for you but I love it. It does not offically have Freesync but works great with Adaptive Sync on in Wattman.






						Canada Computers | Best PC, Laptop, Gaming Gear, Printer, TV, Cables - Canada Computers & Electronics
					

The best deals on laptops, PC, game systems, components, small appliances, cables, and office supplies. Save more by shopping online or in-store!




					www.canadacomputers.com


----------



## Zareek (Jun 27, 2019)

AOC Q3279VWFD8 32" 10bit IPS 75Hz FreeSync, I liked the first one so much I bought a second. My only knock is the stand is a bit wobbly and there are no VESA mounts...


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 28, 2019)

Acer's 144 Hz, G-Sync Compatible Gaming Monitor Drops to $200
					

Looking for an cheap gaming monitor? Amazon now has the Acer XF270H Bbmiiprx 27-inch gaming monitor on sale for $200.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Jetster (Jun 28, 2019)

Go somewhere and try a wide format 3440X1440 and a 2560X1440. Its a personal preference


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 28, 2019)

$400 seems awfully low for a good monitor of that size.  Did see this though:







One of their gaming monitors was reviewed here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/acer-predator-xb271hu/


----------



## Zareek (Jun 28, 2019)

Did I miss something with regards to curved LCDs? Is there an advantage of some sort that I don't know about? I really figured the whole ooh look at this it's curved thing would wear off by now.


----------



## Bones (Jun 28, 2019)

Zareek said:


> Did I miss something with regards to curved LCDs? Is there an advantage of some sort that I don't know about? I really figured the whole ooh look at this it's curved thing would wear off by now.


Makes a difference in that if you look at any part of the screen it looks "Flat" as if you are still looking at the center of the monitor. Bought a curved 31' for the wife and it's great, wish I had gotten one for myself too but grabbed a standard type 32' 4K monitor instead.... And it wasn't cheap as in over $800, this being it. Not as expensive as it's shown for in this listing but it's the one I got earlier. https://www.newegg.com/viewsonic-vp3268-4k-32-uhd/p/1B4-009M-000P6
However this one should last as close to forever as it gets - At least I hope it does.


----------



## Zareek (Jun 28, 2019)

Bones said:


> Makes a difference in that if you look at any part of the screen it looks "Flat" as if you are still looking at the center of the monitor. Bought a curved 31' for the wife and it's great, wish I had gotten one for myself too but grabbed a standard type 32' 4K monitor instead.... And it wasn't cheap as in over $800, this being it. Not as expensive as it's shown for in this listing but it's the one I got earlier. https://www.newegg.com/viewsonic-vp3268-4k-32-uhd/p/1B4-009M-000P6
> However this one should last as close to forever as it gets - At least I hope it does.


I guess I need to spend some time with one and maybe I will get it. Currently, I don't feel like things toward the edges looking different than the things in the center. The brain does amazing things with respect to sight. It could be something like that, the same way our brain takes the sight of quickly moving repetitive frames and makes them look like real life.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 28, 2019)

QHD for $250 Off: BenQ Gaming Monitor Tempts With 144 Hz, FreeSync 2
					

Looking for a new gaming monitor? The BenQ EX3203R 32-inch curved gaming monitor is now $450.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 28, 2019)

Zareek said:


> I guess I need to spend some time with one and maybe I will get it. Currently, I don't feel like things toward the edges looking different than the things in the center. The brain does amazing things with respect to sight. It could be something like that, the same way our brain takes the sight of quickly moving repetitive frames and makes them look like real life.



A greater advantage of having curved comes out if you combine it with VA.

VA naturally has a slight off-center tone shift. Its vague but its there, and a curve can offset it almost completely. Beyond that, I wouldn't consider a curved display over a flat one. If you really need the curve to get things to fit in your vision, the panel size/view distance is already wrong. OTOH you could explain that in another way: the curve enables a slightly higher display diagonal.



Eskimonster said:


> QHD for $250 Off: BenQ Gaming Monitor Tempts With 144 Hz, FreeSync 2
> 
> 
> Looking for a new gaming monitor? The BenQ EX3203R 32-inch curved gaming monitor is now $450.
> ...



Buyer beware


----------



## Kovoet (Aug 12, 2019)

Samsung LC32JG50QQUXEN 31.4-inch WQHD Monitor  Just got this today, one I will say my old Dell 29 inch screen had better quality for games. Might be the gfx card maybe being to small not sure.


----------

